# Brick oven?



## mrh (Mar 6, 2013)

I have seen there were a couple threads where some of you  have made a brick oven.  I am planning on making one (hoping this summer) and wondered if any of you guys that made one would have any plans for it. Also what tips or hints in the building of it you learned, And  now that you have used it would be helpful too!  Hope I posted this in the right place.

Mark


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 6, 2013)

This might give you a little inspiration:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/116910/pizza-oven-progress-with-new-pics-3-6-2012-finally-done

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/120048/finally-some-pizza-oven-pics

Gary has one of the best looking ovens I have ever seen!


----------

